
An Alarming Discovery in an Astronaut’s Bloodstream - ycnews
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/11/astronaut-blood-clot/602380/
======
mdorazio
Still waiting for the day we generally agree that long-term living in
microgravity is a horrible idea and start spending money on testing simulated
gravity solutions in orbit.

------
ksaj
The armchair scientist in me wonders if microgravity causes blood cells to
essentially begin to orbit each other.

------
ycnews
article quote: But the clot was an uncomfortable surprise. “I think it was
probably scary for everybody,” Marshall-Goebel says. “But I think the fact
that we found this now is really, really good news..."

